# He montado una empresa y esta es mi primera semana como autónomo



## AdrianL (7 Oct 2022)

Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.

Algún consejo?


----------



## OBDC (7 Oct 2022)

Si, pon todo tu patrimonio a nombre de tu mujer.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## oldesnake (7 Oct 2022)

suerte, la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Oct 2022)

Es como si fueras a Hawaii a enfrentarte a una legendaria ola gigante... Con una pelota y una raqueta.

Eres un temerario, un valiente... Un loco.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Oct 2022)

*DEP*


----------



## Focus in (7 Oct 2022)

no declares todo lo que ganes, haz todo lo que puedas en negro


----------



## AdrianL (7 Oct 2022)

Hecomenzado con herramientas, furgoneta, 300 pavos y varios anticipos de obra con fechas señaladas.
lo demás es tierra purificada, nada a mi nombre. no hay por donde cogerme exepto lo que vaya creando a partir de ahora.

Cuento con capital humano de calidad 

alguien con experiencia en el sector?


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hecomenzado con herramientas, furgoneta, 300 pavos y varios anticipos de obra con fechas señaladas.
> lo demás es tierra purificada, nada a mi nombre. no hay por donde cogerme exepto lo que vaya creando a partir de ahora.
> 
> Cuento con capital humano de calidad
> ...



Cuenta con gente en la que confíes mucho. No cuentes con los bancos.
No te cuento toda la historia que no te quiero quitar el sueño.


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Oct 2022)

Si te lo tomas en serio y cuidas la FORMALIDAD en tus trabajos no te van a faltar clientes, pero ten mucho cuidado con los pagos, las cosas no están muy finas en ese tema, haz las cosas bien tú y haz que tu cuadrilla también haga las cosas bien, esa es tu labor como empresario, y no cogas más trabajos de los que puedes llevar a cabo de buena forma.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Oct 2022)

Ahora somos mi hermano y yo, yo ahora llevo todo lo administrativo y contable a parte de la obra y el se encarga de bastantes cosas. tenemos a 2 en plantilla y a otro que trabaja dependiendo del volumen de faena.
Tengo a una chica repartiendo publicidad en el buzoneo 1 dia por semana.
Y un cable por parte de terceros en cosas puntuales que yo no llegue a comprender.

me da un poco de cague que nos quedemos sin obras mientras tenemos a trabajadores, es un gasto importante. Lo que más me conviene es contrato indefinido, los tios son buenos trabajando y formales, la cosa es que para la bonificación necesitan estar minimo 1 año de seguido, esperemos que el volumen de trabajo nos permita tenerlo.


----------



## das kind (7 Oct 2022)

Mucha suerte, en este país de trileros (empezando por el Estado) la va a necesitar.

Si es honesto en el trabajo y cumple los plazos, le irá bien.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (7 Oct 2022)

Me interesa, me quedo por aquí.


----------



## das kind (8 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, ¿provincia en la que trabaja?


----------



## wintermute81 (8 Oct 2022)

Si la empresa no dá dinero ciérrala rápido, no esperes a que la cosa mejore.
Porqué de lo contrario te puedes ver con un pufo gordo antes de que te des cuenta.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Oct 2022)

Disfruta exprimiendo a los chaavles 12 horas al dia hij de puta palillero


----------



## spica (8 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?




¿En que estas especializado?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## elKaiser (8 Oct 2022)

Procura facturar 1/3 como mínimo de aquella manera, ya me entiendes.


----------



## Sanz Rodrigo de Cordobaz (8 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Pasa contacto en Google Maps que te la hundimos a RESEÑAS NEGATIVAS FALSAS hahahaha (o no)


----------



## AdrianL (8 Oct 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿En que estas especializado?



Revestimiento de superficies.
El fuerte nuestro son las remodelaciones de cuartos de baño y cocina,
Le metemos mano a la demolición, fontanería, electricidad, alicatados,solados, enlucidos, enfoscados, escayolas, pladul, pintura...

Con la experiencia de mi hermano y el resto del equipo hacemos casi de todo, desde montar un cesped artificial a hacerte unos cimientos.

Esta semana pasada he hecho un muy buen trabajo en un cuarto de baño, un material rectificado con unos cortes de precisión que no se ven las juntas.


----------



## AdrianL (8 Oct 2022)

La cuestión es que para hacerlo todo bien en A el coste es de entre un 40 y 50% más en el precio para el cliente y se pierde competitividad, esta semana me han levantado un posible cliente otra empresa mas baratilla.

Actualmente me sale al día unos 110€ cada operario.
Contamos con una cartera de clientela ya que llevamos unos años dedicándonos a ello,
Tengo pendiente la creación de una web, de momento tengo el buzoneo.
La idea no es crecer mucho sino funcionar bien con una cuadrilla.

Me han dicho que extreme la precaución por el momento con los pagos, que si facturo x, ese x vaya por transferencia bancaria, no coja más de 1000 en efectivo y demás, hay mucho del ambito administrativo que aún debo de aprender.
Cualquier consejo es bienvenido.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Oct 2022)

llevas una semana y ya tienes cuadrilla contratada? 

debes haber empezado con encargos desde el dia 1


----------



## AdrianL (8 Oct 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> llevas una semana y ya tienes cuadrilla contratada?
> 
> debes haber empezado con encargos desde el dia 1



Llevábamos tiempo haciendo trabajos, y he aprovechado en tener varios contratos pendientes para dar el salto a autónomo.
Antes estabamos todos en B y ahora soy yo empresa y los tengo con contrato.
Yo soy albañil, no un palillero, soy uno más del equipo pero ahora con muchas mas responsabilidades.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hecomenzado con herramientas, furgoneta, 300 pavos y varios anticipos de obra con fechas señaladas.
> lo demás es tierra purificada, nada a mi nombre. no hay por donde cogerme exepto lo que vaya creando a partir de ahora.
> 
> Cuento con capital humano de calidad
> ...



Te irá bien. Muy mal tienes que hacerlo para no salir adelante. En un mundo de multi-titulados en cosas sin aplicación directa, tener un oficio es garantía de futuro. 
Otra cosa es que ser autónomo en España es lo más próximo a la esclavitud que existe


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Oct 2022)

Pues ya sabes, palillo en boca, puro y cayenne en cuanto empieces a generar cash. Te deseo lo mejor amego.


----------



## mistel (8 Oct 2022)

Eso del buzoneo me recuerda al año 2000, no te quedes estancado en otro siglo. Haz una página web con wordpress que sea sencilla, arriba en el header que se vea siempre tu móvil de contacto y que te puedan mandar whatsapp también.

Lo más importante es que muestres el antes y el después de tus trabajos, ya que eso es lo que entra por los ojos, y que des orientaciones de presupuestos online que no cambien mucho al presupuesto final cuando veas en persona lo que necesitan.
Cuando ya tengas la web, tienes que meterte en google adwords y pagar algo de publicidad, hoy en día la gente pone en google "empresa reformas palencia", y si pagas, saldrás el primero. Olvídate del SEO, solo centraté en SEM.

Aunque esto te parezca raro, crea también instagram, tiktok y youtube, a la gente le gusta ver como trabajas y como dejas las cosas. Busca otros canales de reformas y toma ejemplo. Hay vídeos con miles de visitas. Esto hazlo solo si trabajáis bien y sois finos, si hacéis desastres, ni se te ocurra.


----------



## AdrianL (9 Oct 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Eso del buzoneo me recuerda al año 2000, no te quedes estancado en otro siglo. Haz una página web con wordpress que sea sencilla, arriba en el header que se vea siempre tu móvil de contacto y que te puedan mandar whatsapp también.
> 
> Lo más importante es que muestres el antes y el después de tus trabajos, ya que eso es lo que entra por los ojos, y que des orientaciones de presupuestos online que no cambien mucho al presupuesto final cuando veas en persona lo que necesitan.
> Cuando ya tengas la web, tienes que meterte en google adwords y pagar algo de publicidad, hoy en día la gente pone en google "empresa reformas palencia", y si pagas, saldrás el primero. Olvídate del SEO, solo centraté en SEM.
> ...



Tengo que parar un poco más a echar fotos a los trabajos, ayer cree la página de facebook y por 12€/año tengo ya pagina web, algo muy sencillo, en la propaganda del buzoneo viene la dirección de la web. la idea es que todas las viviendas de mi ciudad tengan una propaganda, a parte voy a hacerle un poco de publicidad por facebook.
Parece tontería pero ayer un amigo que vió mi publicación me habló de que se ha comprado una casa y quiere reformarla...

Quiero montar vídeos cortos y hacer un instagram de la empresa también.


----------



## AdrianL (9 Oct 2022)

Alguien tiene experiencia con el registro de jornada de los trabajadores?


----------



## Bien boa (9 Oct 2022)

Sanz Rodrigo de Cordobaz dijo:


> Pasa contacto en Google Maps que te la hundimos a RESEÑAS NEGATIVAS FALSAS hahahaha (o no)



Joputa


----------



## Turilly (9 Oct 2022)

Algunos consejos por haber trabajado con cuadrillas similares a la tuya:

-Ve hablando con administradores de fincas. Por ahí te puede llegar mucho curro, eso sí, a cambio de pequeña mordida por la gestión

-Empresas de ascensores, Orona sobre todo. Dependiendo donde estés, subcontratan las obras de zaguanes (en esencia revestimientos y rampas) y si enganchas con el comercial, son contratos bien pagados. Y todo legal

-Nunca cojas obra por encima de tus capacidades, me refiero a tiempos. Si se empiezan a solapar encargos, ya te digo q d igual q cojas refuerzos. Terminarás palmando pasta


----------



## Lombroso (10 Oct 2022)

Yo te recomendaría algo que debería ser de sentido común: seriedad y buen trabajo. Lo de hacer páginas web, pienso que como portafolio puede ser buena idea, pero no creo que demasiada gente decida contratarte porque ha visto tu página. Me explico: el tema de las reformas es algo delicado (se mete una persona que no conoces de nada en tu casa a llevar a cabo una obra que definirá tu estancia por muchos años). La gente se fía del boca a boca, de la cuadrilla que le hizo la cocina a mi tía en el tiempo acordado y como ella quería, sin chapuzas. En una web no se puede saber si eres un chapucero, si a mitad de obra vas a ir a decirle al cliente que las materias primas han subido y hay un sobrecoste del 10%. En cambio, si tu amigo, primo o vecino te recomienda a una cuadrilla, es porque ya lo ha hecho bien y deduzco que es posible que lo vuelva a hacer.

Yo tengo un terreno industrial heredado en un pueblecito. Estaba abandonado, pues el polígono es de los que se construyeron al abrigo del boom del ladrillo, y allí han quedado el 90% de las parcelas sin construir. Hay gente que guarda maquinaria o directamente se ha hecho una mobilhome. Total, que decidí limpiar el solar (unos 700 metros cuadrados) de maleza, cañas y demás, nivelarlo (tenía un desnivel de 1,5 metros con respecto a la acera) y vallarlo. Un amigo que es albañil me dijo que él se encargaba del vallado. Lo hice por no tener un solar abandonado, sino aseado por si el día de mañana lo quiero utilizar para algo. 

Yo me encargué de contratar una retroexcavadora para la limpieza y una empresa de relleno. A modo anecdótico, se volcaron cerca de 50 camiones tolva con material. Una vez limpio y nivelado, mi amigo, que yo sé que es un chapuza, se puso manos a la obra, nunca mejor dicho. Lo valló con vallas de obra, haciendo un pequeño cimiento para cada apoyo y cubrió la valla con rafia. Por cerca de 1.000 euros, material incluido, hizo un trabajó que a priori me valió. Un mes después el viento lo había derribado todo. A mi amigo y su peón no se les había ocurrido pensar que el viento es fuerte en la zona y a la rafia se le habría tenido que hacer algún corte para evitar el efecto vela. Que el relleno de la parcela era arenoso y, por lo tanto, no aguantaba bien la cimentación. Decidí entonces hablar con una persona que me recomendaron como eficiente pero "un poco cara" y quedé para hablar con él. Enseguida vi que el tío sabía de lo que hablaba: agujerearía el perímetro, lo armaría de varillas y lo rellenaría de hormigón armado, sacando un pilar cada 3 metros. Utilizaría zunchos y haría el muró con bloques de hormigón, macizando los pilares. También utilizaría zunchos en determinadas partes del muro y dejaría unas aberturas para el viento. Resultado, 3.000 euros de desembolso y un trabajo de calidad, en tres días literales y empezando una semana antes de lo acordado. 

Por mis recomendaciones, dos personas más de mi entorno decidieron contratarlo. Ambos terminaron satisfechos y el segundo me dijo que le dio "cita" para otra obra a 3 meses vista. Por cierto, la cuadrilla de la que te hablo no saben ni usar whatsapp.


----------



## AdrianL (10 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Yo te recomendaría algo que debería ser de sentido común: seriedad y buen trabajo. Lo de hacer páginas web, pienso que como portafolio puede ser buena idea, pero no creo que demasiada gente decida contratarte porque ha visto tu página. Me explico: el tema de las reformas es algo delicado (se mete una persona que no conoces de nada en tu casa a llevar a cabo una obra que definirá tu estancia por muchos años). La gente se fía del boca a boca, de la cuadrilla que le hizo la cocina a mi tía en el tiempo acordado y como ella quería, sin chapuzas. En una web no se puede saber si eres un chapucero, si a mitad de obra vas a ir a decirle al cliente que las materias primas han subido y hay un sobrecoste del 10%. En cambio, si tu amigo, primo o vecino te recomienda a una cuadrilla, es porque ya lo ha hecho bien y deduzco que es posible que lo vuelva a hacer.
> 
> Yo tengo un terreno industrial heredado en un pueblecito. Estaba abandonado, pues el polígono es de los que se construyeron al abrigo del boom del ladrillo, y allí han quedado el 90% de las parcelas sin construir. Hay gente que guarda maquinaria o directamente se ha hecho una mobilhome. Total, que decidí limpiar el solar (unos 700 metros cuadrados) de maleza, cañas y demás, nivelarlo (tenía un desnivel de 1,5 metros con respecto a la acera) y vallarlo. Un amigo que es albañil me dijo que él se encargaba del vallado. Lo hice por no tener un solar abandonado, sino aseado por si el día de mañana lo quiero utilizar para algo.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, las cosas bien hechas es la mejor carta de presentación.
La web es algo supérfluo, sólo para dar cierta imagen.
Eso del terreno que comentas pues te costó 4000€ aprender algo y tener un buen muro, que sabes que es un buen muro, por que ya tuvistes uno malo.

Resulta que el nombre de la empresa, que no es empresa por que soy autónomo con trabajadores por el momento es el nombre de empresa de mi abuelo, en su dia el tenia el polvero de mi ciudad, aunque hoy dia hay mas opciones, mi madre trabajó alli bastantes años hasta que vio que ser contratista daba dinero, ella monto una empresa de decoracion que hacía reformas de interiores, se le dió bien en su día pero las cosas cambiaron y ella no aguantó el cambio, mi hermano hace 17 años que esta trabajando en algo que no funcionaba bien, yo he estado trabajando de forma intermitente con ellos desde los 15 años, ahora desde hace un tiempo, ando muy involucrado en esto, antes estaba por ahí, volando en el mundo y buscándomelas, ahora, he pasado a un plano en el que he comenzado a tomar partido en la dirección con mi hermano, el se ha sumado a mí, el es el motor de la obra y de las contrataciones, tiene el don de gentes y una cartera de trabajos, reputacion y los trabajadores.

Estamos probando una vez más a ver si esta vez va bien la cosa, la cuestión es que antes casi siempre era trabajos en b, ahora se está haciendo en A, todo lo mejor que pueda y quiero ir mejorando, que no haya en donde fallemos, es complicado pero ese es mi esfuerzo princial, a parte de la obra, yo hago que no falte de nada y nadie tenga que parar por que tenga al lado lo que necesita ya sea material,herramientas o un bocata, hoy a demas he enfoscado una habitación a la vez que surtía a 3 oficiales, y hasta ahora no habia parado viendo clientes, haciendo facturas etc... hace poco estaba en el fondo del agujero y ahora con el ultimo mes de trabajo me veo con 4 tios remando. Soy bueno con e timón? pues no sé el tiempo lo dirá, pero tengo una pequeña galera con gente competente y ganas de currar.

Hoy he estado mirando herramientas, quiero hacerme con un par de cosas que encontraria por menos dinero en otras marcas, creo que a parte de ahorrarme tiempo me darán buena impresión frente a los clientes, ¿qué opinas?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (10 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?


----------



## Felson (11 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Lo de la cuadrilla me ha recordado al curro, Jiménez... Curro Jiménez. Esperemos que solo robes a los malos y no a todos.


----------



## Lombroso (11 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tienes razón, las cosas bien hechas es la mejor carta de presentación.
> La web es algo supérfluo, sólo para dar cierta imagen.
> Eso del terreno que comentas pues te costó 4000€ aprender algo y tener un buen muro, que sabes que es un buen muro, por que ya tuvistes uno malo.
> 
> ...



El nombre comercial no tiene nada que ver con el fiscal. Yo soy autónomo y el nombre "de puertas para afuera" es otro. En mi caso, aunque mi negocio no tiene nada que ver con el tuyo, coincido en que ambos tenemos trabajadores, en mi caso algunos más. Con el tiempo he aprendido que un trabajador contento es más productivo y que si en algo no hay que ser rácano es en darle concesiones a un trabajador. El día que tenga que ir a por el niño al colegio porque no tiene más cojones, permitírselo, de modo que un sábado que no le toque trabajar y tú tengas que terminar un trabajo sí o sí, te eche un cable y luego, además de pagarle un poco más de lo que le tocaría, lo invitas a comer. Actualmente muchas personas, entre las que me incluyo, miramos antes las condiciones de un trabajo que el salario. Si estás a gusto en un sitio y recibes una oferta de otro por más dinero, es raro que cambies a no ser que la nueva oferta sea estratosférica. 

El problema que veo en el tema fiscal es que los particulares no suelen querer factura porque no se la pueden desgravar y les genera un coste adicional en el precio final. Hace un año contraté a un carpintero para que me construyera una pérgola en el jardín con un entarimado. Me hizo un presupuesto con iva incluido y le pregunté sobre la posibilidad de reducir la cantidad. Me dijo que sí, que no había problema en hacer la mitad de la factura en A y la otra en B. A colación, me comentó que mucha gente quería trabajos sin nada de iva. Él respondía que no podía ser y en algunos casos perdía el trabajo porque otro se ofrecía a hacerlo en negro. Te sugiero que ofrezcas la posibilidad de quitar parte de iva. Supongo que a tus proveedores de material les podrás pagar parte en B, así como a tus trabajadores, siempre que a ellos les parezca bien. 

En cuanto a la maquinaria, cuidado con comprarla de segunda mano o de origen dudoso. Si se trata de maquinaria electrónica que no funciona bien, ya tienes el lío armado. Me pasó una vez, la primera y última que compro algo electrónico.


----------



## AdrianL (11 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El nombre comercial no tiene nada que ver con el fiscal. Yo soy autónomo y el nombre "de puertas para afuera" es otro. En mi caso, aunque mi negocio no tiene nada que ver con el tuyo, coincido en que ambos tenemos trabajadores, en mi caso algunos más. Con el tiempo he aprendido que un trabajador contento es más productivo y que si en algo no hay que ser rácano es en darle concesiones a un trabajador. El día que tenga que ir a por el niño al colegio porque no tiene más cojones, permitírselo, de modo que un sábado que no le toque trabajar y tú tengas que terminar un trabajo sí o sí, te eche un cable y luego, además de pagarle un poco más de lo que le tocaría, lo invitas a comer. Actualmente muchas personas, entre las que me incluyo, miramos antes las condiciones de un trabajo que el salario. Si estás a gusto en un sitio y recibes una oferta de otro por más dinero, es raro que cambies a no ser que la nueva oferta sea estratosférica.
> 
> El problema que veo en el tema fiscal es que los particulares no suelen querer factura porque no se la pueden desgravar y les genera un coste adicional en el precio final. Hace un año contraté a un carpintero para que me construyera una pérgola en el jardín con un entarimado. Me hizo un presupuesto con iva incluido y le pregunté sobre la posibilidad de reducir la cantidad. Me dijo que sí, que no había problema en hacer la mitad de la factura en A y la otra en B. A colación, me comentó que mucha gente quería trabajos sin nada de iva. Él respondía que no podía ser y en algunos casos perdía el trabajo porque otro se ofrecía a hacerlo en negro. Te sugiero que ofrezcas la posibilidad de quitar parte de iva. Supongo que a tus proveedores de material les podrás pagar parte en B, así como a tus trabajadores, siempre que a ellos les parezca bien.
> 
> En cuanto a la maquinaria, cuidado con comprarla de segunda mano o de origen dudoso. Si se trata de maquinaria electrónica que no funciona bien, ya tienes el lío armado. Me pasó una vez, la primera y última que compro algo electrónico.



Si, el nombre comercial de la empresa familiar (que estaba moribunda) es el que he adquirido, y con ello años de un nombre.
Estoy de acuerdo, hay que ser generoso con el trabajador, yo tengo unos trabajadores que ellos mismos se exigen mucho, no están para echar el rato y cobrar, sino que le dan caña al tema, eso hay que recompensarlo.
Hoy ha habido un retraso en el montaje de una mampara y se han quedado un rato más para compensar.

Lo de el iva que algunos quieren y otros no lo sé bien, pero como estos últimos trabajos estaban dispuestos a pagar el iva he podido dar el salto, por que no puedo hacer las cosas medianamente bien y evitar las multas si no cobro en A lo que la empresa necesite para funcionar, otra cosa es que luego haya una bonificación en b... , puedo aceptar algunos trabajos en b pero las cosas simples no las complicadas.
Hoy me ha salido 3 trabajos mientras trabajaba, ninguno quiere iva y uno de ellos son los cimientos de 2 apartamentos.

La estrategia que habia pensado es la de hacer que me lleguen muchas demandas de obra y escoger las que más me convengan y no solo sobrevivir con lo que iba saliendo, que es lo que estaba haciendo antes la "empresa" cuando la llevaba mi hermano de otras formas.

La verdad veo que hay muchos gastos para tener a alguien trabajando en una obra y los clientes no son de soltar facilmente el dinero.
Y les entiendo pero entre una cosa y otra un tio que cobra 90 al día te cuesta 130. entre lo que tu cuestas y los gastos de empresa, local, furgo, herramientas, seguro, tinta de impresora... muchas veces el cliente no vé todo eso que hay detrás de un día de reparaciones en su casa, piensa que si son 2 tios un dia, como va a costar 500€...


----------



## la_trotona (13 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> La cuestión es que para hacerlo todo bien en A el coste es de entre un 40 y 50% más en el precio para el cliente y se pierde competitividad, esta semana me han levantado un posible cliente otra empresa mas baratilla.
> 
> Actualmente me sale al día unos 110€ cada operario.
> Contamos con una cartera de clientela ya que llevamos unos años dedicándonos a ello,
> ...



Supongo que para trabajos grandes o para empresas grandes no te queda más remedio que facturar en A, se supone que en A hay menos riesgo de impagos también, si puedes ser más caro en princpio serían clientes más serios y te conviene.


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



CONTRATA SOLO A ESPAÑOLES con árbol genealógico que demuestre al menos 5 generaciones de españoles. 

NO NUEVOS "ESPAÑOLES"


----------



## la_trotona (13 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Si, el nombre comercial de la empresa familiar (que estaba moribunda) es el que he adquirido, y con ello años de un nombre.
> Estoy de acuerdo, hay que ser generoso con el trabajador, yo tengo unos trabajadores que ellos mismos se exigen mucho, no están para echar el rato y cobrar, sino que le dan caña al tema, eso hay que recompensarlo.
> Hoy ha habido un retraso en el montaje de una mampara y se han quedado un rato más para compensar.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es, si sois serios y trabajáis bien, procurar dar con clientes que no sean cicateros, para perder dinero no se está y si trabajas para empresas o comunidades de propietarios no suelen poner tantas pegas con el IVA.


----------



## AdrianL (13 Oct 2022)

Por el momento el tipo de clientes que tengo es el de pequeñas reformas, no suele durar más de 2 semanas, suelo pedir una parte que a veces es la mitad del importe al comienzo de obra, a veces cojo seña por adelantado para señalar el día de comienzo y el resto suelo pedírselo los viernes a los clientes o al finalizar, yo los viernes pago a los operarios. estoy tratando de hacer las cosas bien, por el momento cobraban en b pero ahora pasan a cobrar en sus cuentas, la verdad estoy terminando de cerrar un contrato de obra para poder tenerlo todo en a pero de momento es lo que hay, estamos en aguas pantanosas y hay que estar a flote como sea.
Ahora he visto más oportunidad por que estamos teniendo más carga de trabajo, estamos podiendo solapar los trabajos para estar todos los dias en activo, tengo la incertidumbre de si esto durará o no, por eso no quiero crecer por el momento, sino mantenernos ágiles la cuadrilla con lo que sabemos hacer.


----------



## AdrianL (13 Oct 2022)

Tengo una idea, que podría darme más trabajo de albañilería y poder especializarme en los cuartos de baño.
Una tienda especializada en cuartos de baño, que todas las obras que me salgan pasen a mi cuadrilla y llevarla con algun otro que quiera emprender y solo tenga que alquilar una nave y ponerse en tienda a vender.
La cosa sería tener lo que más se venda , nada de pijeríos, poner ofertas cerradas con los muebles ducha, sanitarios, grifos, azulejos, suelo,techo, fontanería en caso de necesitarse y electricidad y espejo con el montaje integral con financiación ...


----------



## Manosnegras (13 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tengo una idea, que podría darme más trabajo de albañilería y poder especializarme en los cuartos de baño.
> Una tienda especializada en cuartos de baño, que todas las obras que me salgan pasen a mi cuadrilla y llevarla con algun otro que quiera emprender y solo tenga que alquilar una nave y ponerse en tienda a vender.
> La cosa sería tener lo que más se venda , nada de pijeríos, poner ofertas cerradas con los muebles ducha, sanitarios, grifos, azulejos, suelo,techo, fontanería en caso de necesitarse y electricidad y espejo con el montaje integral con financiación ...



Hay un refrán que conocerá y dice "el que mucho abarca poco aprieta".

Mi humilde consejo es que se centre en lo que ya tiene hasta que le sobre el dinero y todo vaya sobre ruedas, lo demás es un riesgo añadido.

Mucha suerte y ánimo.


----------



## Cipoton (14 Oct 2022)

gracias por las pensiones y paguitas que saldran de tu bolsillo


----------



## jorge (14 Oct 2022)

Yo estoy exactamente en tu situación. Empresa de reformas y construcción general asociado con un familiar. Pregunta lo que quieras, aunque también soy relativamente nuevo.


----------



## AdrianL (14 Oct 2022)

jorge dijo:


> Yo estoy exactamente en tu situación. Empresa de reformas y construcción general asociado con un familiar. Pregunta lo que quieras, aunque también soy relativamente nuevo.



Gracias por el apoyo Jorge
A la hora de trasladar un precio aceptable a un cliente, con el que aunque salga un inconveniente en la obra no pierdas dinero y con el que poder tener las altas sociales de los trabajadores que tipo de presentación usas?
Nosotros hasta ahora tenemos un presupuesto con descripción sencilla.
Estoy pensando en hacer una redacción en plan de guia de la obra y explicar el proceso que tendrá como medio informativo.
Que puedan apreciar que hay un trabajo detrás. que opinas de ello?


----------



## AdrianL (14 Oct 2022)

Hoy me han ofrecido tener a un operario en prácticas 
Es en la escuela de oficios donde estudié unn curso el año pasado, me he acercado hoy a verles y mi antiguo profesor con el que tengo confianza me ha presentado al más adelantado de ellos, el tiene años de experiencia de albañilería y está haciendo el curso por que quiere poder demostrar la especialización de ofial 1º. Son 12 días, 5 horas cada día de un tipo que parece ágil en la obra, donde podré conocerle y ofrecerle contrato en caso de tener carga de trabajo, tiene carnets de todo tipo y segun me ha hecho entender muchas ganas de currar.

Qué opinais ¿Contrataríais a alguien en prácticas?


----------



## vic252525 (14 Oct 2022)

COBRA X ANTICIPADO TODO LO POSIBLE Y A LA SEMANA PAGA A LOS PROVEEDORES LO MAS TARDE POSIBLE, SI GANAS 10 GUARDA 7 TODO A NOMBRE DE OTROS


----------



## jorge (14 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Gracias por el apoyo Jorge
> A la hora de trasladar un precio aceptable a un cliente, con el que aunque salga un inconveniente en la obra no pierdas dinero y con el que poder tener las altas sociales de los trabajadores que tipo de presentación usas?
> Nosotros hasta ahora tenemos un presupuesto con descripción sencilla.
> Estoy pensando en hacer una redacción en plan de guia de la obra y explicar el proceso que tendrá como medio informativo.
> Que puedan apreciar que hay un trabajo detrás. que opinas de ello?




No hay de qué, es un placer poder ayudar y a buen seguro que tú lo puedes hacer a su vez conmigo.

Te comento mi parecer sobre los temas que planteas y otros por si te van bien.
_
A la hora de trasladar un precio aceptable a un cliente, con el que aunque salga un inconveniente en la obra no pierdas dinero y con el que poder tener las altas sociales de los trabajadores que tipo de presentación usas?_

Este es un tema vital. Alcanzar una buena rentabilidad cada día es más difícil ya que hay mucho competidor que ni siquiera está dado de alta, es por ello que a nosotros nos gustan poco las reformas...Son trabajos que quitan mucho tiempo y con mucha posibilidad de que surjan imprevistos. En el minimalismo de las reformas es por donde yo considero que se va el tiempo y el dinero. Es por este motivo que nosotros estamos intentando especializarnos en trabajos en donde el detalle (acabado) no sea tan importante y se cobre mejor; impermeabilización, proyectados, reparación de paramentos, solados, tejados, etc...Al final suelen facturar mejor, y al ser trabajos delicados es más difícil que haya competencia desleal. (Gente sin alta).

En cuanto a la presentación de presupuestos tienes varias páginas que te facilitan el proceso en cuanto a tiempo e imagen:

STIMAT, programa de presupuestos de reformas - STIMAT

Lo de los trabajadores es algo muy, muy complicado. Lo primero tener la suerte de captar a gente seria, luego aparte de su sueldo pagar una monstruosidad en seguros sociales, tener obras suficientes para que no estén de brazos cruzados, etc... Es un tema que creo que trae de cabeza a la mayoría de las empresas y en nuestro sector es inevitable, ya que no se pueden automatizar procesos por la enorme casuística que tiene cada obra.

_Estoy pensando en hacer una redacción en plan de guia de la obra y explicar el proceso que tendrá como medio informativo.
Que puedan apreciar que hay un trabajo detrás. que opinas de ello?_

Me parece fundamental. Hay que impactar y diferenciarse lo más posible de la competencia, y un presupuesto en condiciones da muy buena imagen.

Nosotros tenemos en cuenta estas y otras variables y nos va bastante bien, pero ten en cuenta que yo estoy dedicado en cuerpo y alma a la faceta comercial en la cual llevo toda mi vida y mi socio es que hace y supervisa las obras.

En definitiva. yo te aconsejo por la experiencia que tenemos y hemos tenido, que intentes captar obras de cierta importancia en donde el detalle o acabado no sea un problema, como te digo facturas y ganas más y no tienes a nadie encima volviéndote loco.


----------



## AdrianL (14 Oct 2022)

jorge dijo:


> En definitiva. yo te aconsejo por la experiencia que tenemos y hemos tenido, que intentes captar obras de cierta importancia en donde el detalle o acabado no sea un problema, como te digo facturas y ganas más y no tienes a nadie encima volviéndote loco.



Tomo nota! y en cuanto a esto último pues precisamente yo quería marcar la diferencia con los detalles, la mitad de mis clientes son muy detallistas, y quería a parte de las ñapas, coger trabajos finos.
Hace poco en una vivienda por ejemplo hicimos un trabajo de perlita, y había un mueble de escayola pintado en rugoso que había que dejar liso con perlita, pues era un trabajo fino, le cobré 500€ por eso y tenía 10 horas de trabajo.
En cuanto a trabajos de otra índole me han dicho que en breves quiere hacer un cliente una losa de hormigón de unos 100m2.
También levantamiento de bloques, 90m lineales. pero éste va enfoscado y pintado.
Son trabajos que ejecutándolos sin retrasos dan beneficio, luego a veces hay otras reparaciones que se enfrancan mucho y dan menos dinero, que echas la mañana para poca cosa.


----------



## jorge (14 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tomo nota! y en cuanto a esto último pues precisamente yo quería marcar la diferencia con los detalles, la mitad de mis clientes son muy detallistas, y quería a parte de las ñapas, coger trabajos finos.
> Hace poco en una vivienda por ejemplo hicimos un trabajo de perlita, y había un mueble de escayola pintado en rugoso que había que dejar liso con perlita, pues era un trabajo fino, le cobré 500€ por eso y tenía 10 horas de trabajo.
> En cuanto a trabajos de otra índole me han dicho que en breves quiere hacer un cliente una losa de hormigón de unos 100m2.
> También levantamiento de bloques, 90m lineales. pero éste va enfoscado y pintado.
> Son trabajos que ejecutándolos sin retrasos dan beneficio, luego a veces hay otras reparaciones que se enfrancan mucho y dan menos dinero, que echas la mañana para poca cosa.



Eso es, a ese tipo de trabajos me refiero. La reforma o se cobra en condiciones o no interesa. Si vas justo con el precio, los imprevistos, tardanzas, remates que lleven más tiempo de los esperado, etc...se comen la rentabilidad.
Si quieres ir al detalle en presupuestos, mira la página que te he mandado, pero te voy a dar un consejo que vale mucho más. Lo más efectivo es que cuando tengas confeccionado el presupuesto se lo acerques tú en mano al cliente junto con un muestrario de azulejos, pinturas, saneamientos, etc... en un momento en que esté la unidad familiar. Esto si tienes palique es 5 veces más efectivo que mandarlo por correo. Eso o citarlos en tu proveedor de confianza en donde ellos puedan ver y tocar.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, pon todo tu patrimonio a nombre de tu mujer.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Se puede ser más hijo de puta????


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (14 Oct 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Se puede ser más hijo de puta????



Es guardia civil el hijopvta al que citas. Evidentemente no se puede ser más hijo de pvta.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (14 Oct 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Disfruta exprimiendo a los chaavles 12 horas al dia hij de puta palillero



Es lo que hacen todos los que se montan algo así, por eso el dicho de no sirvas a quién sirvió,...
Aún así sean palilleros o no, España es tercermundo laboral.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (14 Oct 2022)

Al OP, ¿de qué zona de Eggpaña eres? Si eres de cerca podríamos ver una reforma de una casa vieja que tengo que hacer.


----------



## javiwell (14 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Consejo:

Escribe todo por el foro pero no hagas ni caso de lo que te aconsejen.

Todos saben mucho más que tú pero nunca han contratado a su propia cuadrilla.


----------



## scalibu (14 Oct 2022)

Paga todos los impuestos, que hay muchos gandules que tienen que comer.


----------



## Catalinius (14 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> El nombre comercial no tiene nada que ver con el fiscal. Yo soy autónomo y el nombre "de puertas para afuera" es otro. En mi caso, aunque mi negocio no tiene nada que ver con el tuyo, coincido en que ambos tenemos trabajadores, en mi caso algunos más. Con el tiempo he aprendido que un trabajador contento es más productivo y que si en algo no hay que ser rácano es en darle concesiones a un trabajador. El día que tenga que ir a por el niño al colegio porque no tiene más cojones, permitírselo, de modo que un sábado que no le toque trabajar y tú tengas que terminar un trabajo sí o sí, te eche un cable y luego, además de pagarle un poco más de lo que le tocaría, lo invitas a comer. Actualmente muchas personas, entre las que me incluyo, miramos antes las condiciones de un trabajo que el salario. Si estás a gusto en un sitio y recibes una oferta de otro por más dinero, es raro que cambies a no ser que la nueva oferta sea estratosférica.
> 
> El problema que veo en el tema fiscal es que los particulares no suelen querer factura porque no se la pueden desgravar y les genera un coste adicional en el precio final. Hace un año contraté a un carpintero para que me construyera una pérgola en el jardín con un entarimado. Me hizo un presupuesto con iva incluido y le pregunté sobre la posibilidad de reducir la cantidad. Me dijo que sí, que no había problema en hacer la mitad de la factura en A y la otra en B. A colación, me comentó que mucha gente quería trabajos sin nada de iva. Él respondía que no podía ser y en algunos casos perdía el trabajo porque otro se ofrecía a hacerlo en negro. Te sugiero que ofrezcas la posibilidad de quitar parte de iva. Supongo que a tus proveedores de material les podrás pagar parte en B, así como a tus trabajadores, siempre que a ellos les parezca bien.
> 
> En cuanto a la maquinaria, cuidado con comprarla de segunda mano o de origen dudoso. Si se trata de maquinaria electrónica que no funciona bien, ya tienes el lío armado. Me pasó una vez, la primera y última que compro algo electrónico.



Así es, mi parejo es autónomo y tiene empleados muy satisfechos por eso mismo, para ellos es como si el negocio fuera suyo: si hay trabajo y se hace bien, conservarán el suyo.
Llevan muchos años y han pasado varias crisis, eso sí, mi parejo trabaja de 6:30 a 14 y de 16 a 21, va festivos y findes al menos por la mañana y en época de curro le echo un cable y podemos pasarnos el finde entero mano a mano a puerta cerrada. 
Esa es la vida de un autónomo, no tiene festivos ni horarios


----------



## AdrianL (14 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Al OP, ¿de qué zona de Eggpaña eres? Si eres de cerca podríamos ver una reforma de una casa vieja que tengo que hacer.



Yo soy del área de Cádiz, De esa ciudad donde tantos hicieron la mili, San Fernando y trabajo aquí y en las cercanías.


----------



## kyohan (14 Oct 2022)

Los colectivos comunistas, feministas, antifas, nacionalistas, lgtbi, anrirracistas, antifranquistas, etnias marginales, ong's varias, pateras venidas y por venir, menas, población marroquí en España y en el extranjero, ninis y chupipandis en general, te lo agradecerán eternamente.


----------



## ApartapeloS (14 Oct 2022)

Y no sería más fácil preparar una oposición??


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

Tengo una obra sencilla para empezar el viernes (cambio de bañera a plato de ducha) y otra de una reforma de el piso entero para empezar el lunes,
Tengo que terminar un pintado de techos (andaba esperando unos días a que secase el paramento), y me tienen que dar el okey con una de levantar casi 100m lineales de bloques con enfoscado y pintado.

Hoy voy a medir y sacar presupuesto de un nivelado y solado de una casita de campo.

La cosa es que en caso de que acepte el cliente y me dé la seña, son 2 obras ejecutándose a la par, mas otra que hay pendiente el mes que viene.

Es como 25k de presupuesto en 1 mes, igual la cuadrilla se queda corta para ésto.

¿Cómo resolveríais? la verdad no quiero contratar más aunque igual tenga que hacerlo.
Por el momento mi capital es los adelantos de los clientes y poco más, los precios no son muy altos y va a haber que rendir mucho para sacar el trabajo en tiempo y forma.


----------



## FatalFary (18 Oct 2022)

Suerte con la cuadrilla. Solo hay putos inútiles retrasados de mierda por ahí.


----------



## javiwell (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tengo una obra sencilla para empezar el viernes (cambio de bañera a plato de ducha) y otra de una reforma de el piso entero para empezar el lunes,
> Tengo que terminar un pintado de techos (andaba esperando unos días a que secase el paramento), y me tienen que dar el okey con una de levantar casi 100m lineales de bloques con enfoscado y pintado.
> 
> Hoy voy a medir y sacar presupuesto de un nivelado y solado de una casita de campo.
> ...



Se honesto con los clientes, dile a alguno de ellos que podrías empezar pero tendría que ser un mes más tarde ya que ahora mismo has aceptado otro trabajo y quieres hacerlo bien y dedicarte al 100 por cien igual que si el espera un poco con su chapuza.


----------



## Lombroso (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tengo una obra sencilla para empezar el viernes (cambio de bañera a plato de ducha) y otra de una reforma de el piso entero para empezar el lunes,
> Tengo que terminar un pintado de techos (andaba esperando unos días a que secase el paramento), y me tienen que dar el okey con una de levantar casi 100m lineales de bloques con enfoscado y pintado.
> 
> Hoy voy a medir y sacar presupuesto de un nivelado y solado de una casita de campo.
> ...



Normalmente, los albañiles siempre se han movido de aquí para allá, en diferentes cuadrillas y con muchos peones. Pregunta a los de tu cuadrilla si conocen a alguien que quiera trabajar unas semanas en una de tus obras y ganarse un jornal. Probablemente, sepan de alguien que esté parado y esté dispuesto. Lo de darlo de alta o no, es ya decisión tuya. Si el trabajador prefiere no estarlo, se trata de una obra sencilla, sin riesgo físico, yo no me calentaría la cabeza: acuerdas precio por toda la obra y al finalizarla le das un sobre con lo correspondiente y arreando.


----------



## Tales90 (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Suerte la vas a necesitar.


----------



## Orooo (18 Oct 2022)

Todo en B


----------



## birdland (18 Oct 2022)

He leído hasta “ cuento con capital humano de calidad “ 

en seis meses me lo cuenta


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (18 Oct 2022)

Ni caso a los que auguran ruina. Si no te metes en préstamos y deudas nada de eso va a ocurrir.

Estas en el lado correcto de la vida, trabajando por crear algo, los trabajadores, funcionarios y paguiteros realmente son muertos en vida sin alma y solo les queda que intentar parar moralmente a aquel que se atreve a montarse algo por su cuenta.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

birdland dijo:


> He leído hasta “ cuento con capital humano de calidad “
> 
> en seis meses me lo cuenta



Pues tú te lo pierdes si no quieres seguir leyendo...
No tengo a 3 matracas, tengo a 3 profesionales con 20 años de experiencia cada uno y bastante rápidos trabajando a parte de finos, que no sólo están por el dinero.
Miran por el negocio.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Todo en B



En B estaba antes, la idea es funcionar en A.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Normalmente, los albañiles siempre se han movido de aquí para allá, en diferentes cuadrillas y con muchos peones. Pregunta a los de tu cuadrilla si conocen a alguien que quiera trabajar unas semanas en una de tus obras y ganarse un jornal. Probablemente, sepan de alguien que esté parado y esté dispuesto. Lo de darlo de alta o no, es ya decisión tuya. Si el trabajador prefiere no estarlo, se trata de una obra sencilla, sin riesgo físico, yo no me calentaría la cabeza: acuerdas precio por toda la obra y al finalizarla le das un sobre con lo correspondiente y arreando.



Si gente hay para meter, no tengo demasiada complicación en meter a alguien, pero no quiero verme de momento con demasiadas cuotas y nóminas, un retraso en una obra puede ser fatal.
Lo de los bloques y el suelo igual se lo doy a cuenta a un albañil muy experimentado con el que he trabajado antes, Yo le aporto los materiales, y demás logística y el lo hace, el tipo es muy fino trabajando. La cuestión es que a éste por ejemplo no le interesa darse de alta y es un trabajo expuesto a la calle.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

Hoy hemos ido a un cambio de bañera a plato de ducha, hemos metido mano a las 12 por que no se podía ir antes, hemos tardado más de lo previsto en sacar la bañera, el que la puso en su día la puso a conciencia, metida "embutida" 5 cm por cada lado, cogida en el ladrillo de la pared, hemos tardado 2 horas en sacarla y nos ha retrasado la faena. Ya tenemos todo preparado para mañana colocar la placa de ducha y retacear el alicatado.

En un rato voy a la ciudad de al lado a presupuestar otra cosa.


----------



## Orooo (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> En B estaba antes, la idea es funcionar en A.



Todo?
Pues empiezas mal.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Se honesto con los clientes, dile a alguno de ellos que podrías empezar pero tendría que ser un mes más tarde ya que ahora mismo has aceptado otro trabajo y quieres hacerlo bien y dedicarte al 100 por cien igual que si el espera un poco con su chapuza.



Javi la seriedad es uno de mis factores, de lo que me define, por eso por querer hacerlo lo mejor posible es por lo que ando por este hilo tratando de captar buenos consejos.
Creo que estaremos 2 en 1 obra , los otros 2 en la otra y a parte alguien de refuerzo.
Yo me iré a una obra y mi hermano se irá a la otra a ver como lo llevamos.
lo máximo que creo podría pasar es que se retrase un poco la obra y la verdad no suelo dar plazos de ejecución sino estimaciones.

Yo no busco el máximo beneficio, sino sembrar con clientes contentos y buenos acabados.


----------



## AdrianL (18 Oct 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Todo?
> Pues empiezas mal.



Bueno, es un equilibrio muy grande para poder funcionar asín la verdad.
Yo gano poco, pero quería dejar de esconderme y de estar con miedo, si se me cuela un inpector serían más de 30k de multa y quiero trabajar tranquilo.

Un saludo a los que cobran del estado desde aquí  ajajaj


----------



## joeljoan (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tengo una idea, que podría darme más trabajo de albañilería y poder especializarme en los cuartos de baño.
> Una tienda especializada en cuartos de baño, que todas las obras que me salgan pasen a mi cuadrilla y llevarla con algun otro que quiera emprender y solo tenga que alquilar una nave y ponerse en tienda a vender.
> La cosa sería tener lo que más se venda , nada de pijeríos, poner ofertas cerradas con los muebles ducha, sanitarios, grifos, azulejos, suelo,techo, fontanería en caso de necesitarse y electricidad y espejo con el montaje integral con financiación ...



Hombre¡¡¡¡ si hicieras eso ya puestos ofrece cocinas tambien e incluso pisos completos con ofertas ect....piensa que un cliente que se gaste pej.: 16 o 15k por realizar baño y cocina que suele ser lo mas habitual es facil que pique en 20 o 25k si va ha tener todo el piso nuevo,,,puertas o ventanas incluso caldera, parquet ect....y ahi puedes jugar mucho e incluso ganar algo mas de margen pq el parquet son cuatro duros ect


----------



## joeljoan (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hoy me han ofrecido tener a un operario en prácticas
> Es en la escuela de oficios donde estudié unn curso el año pasado, me he acercado hoy a verles y mi antiguo profesor con el que tengo confianza me ha presentado al más adelantado de ellos, el tiene años de experiencia de albañilería y está haciendo el curso por que quiere poder demostrar la especialización de ofial 1º. Son 12 días, 5 horas cada día de un tipo que parece ágil en la obra, donde podré conocerle y ofrecerle contrato en caso de tener carga de trabajo, tiene carnets de todo tipo y segun me ha hecho entender muchas ganas de currar.
> 
> Qué opinais ¿Contrataríais a alguien en prácticas?



pues si tienes curro para el, o crees que te puede servir que en esas obras hay mucha faena bruta de recoger, cargar ect....yo no lo dudaria si ves que mas adelante el chaval te iria bien,,,ademas que debes saber que un buen peon que agilice todas esa cosas menos vistas pero mucho mas pesadas se agradece y quita mucho faenon si es espavilado a los oficiales


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Yo los próximos días si finalmente firmó el acuerdo con una empresa también me haré autónomo. 

Mañana tengo cita para informarme. 

Consejos??


----------



## AdrianL (19 Oct 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo los próximos días si finalmente firmó el acuerdo con una empresa también me haré autónomo.
> 
> Mañana tengo cita para informarme.
> 
> Consejos??



Yo aún estoy empezando como para darte consejos, mi caso por ejemplo pues lo he hecho a través de un gestor.
Como iba a tener empleados tenía que reunir ciertas cosas como seguro de linea de vida del trabajador, de responsabilidad civil, contratar una empresa de prevención de riesgos...
Te aconsejo que no contrates con la primera que llames sino que compares precios.

¿Qué tipo de actividad vas a realizar?


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Si, pon todo tu patrimonio a nombre de tu mujer.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



y al día siguiente....

"Paco, tenemos que hablar".

Música de fondo: "hace tiempo que no siento nada al hacerlo contigoooooooooooooooo"


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

Me salía:
"He montado una empresa y esta es mi prim..."

Deseaba que acabara la frase diciendo "prima". No ha podido ser.


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Suerte.
> 
> Yo dejé el remo por principios. Me pica el gusanillo de crear un pequeño negocio, el mayor empuje para crearlo es darle a mí hermana un horario laboral que le permita conciliar la crianza de mí sobrina.
> 
> ...



Estás montando un negocio para hacer un favor a tu hermana? pronóstico = os vais a sacar los ojos.

Antes o después tu hermana va a considerar que trabaja demasiado para lo que le pagas y/o tú vas a pensar que se toca la seta. Tú vas a pensar que ella se aprovecha de ti, ella pensará que tú te aprovechas.

Y eso acaba siempre mal o muy mal. Donde hay confianza da asco.


Me pasó con un ex buen amigo. Se quedó en paro, padre de familia con dos críos, la mujer trabajando a media jornada, hipoteca gorda... Yo no soy Amancio pero tenía algo de curro que podía hacer él. Le encargué que escribiera artículos de 1000 palabras para un proyecto que estaba montando. Clásico curro turrada, de mono, hacer contenido y que todas las lucecitas de un programa se pongan en verde (densidad de palabras clave, variedad de contenido, control de plagio...) vale.

Le pedí 2 al día, 60 al mes, le pagaba 600 euros (una brutalidad, en fiber se pagaba la cuarta parte). Todo negrazo, claro.

Primer mes, bien, segundo mes, 50 artículos, que había sido semana santa y tal, bueno. Tercer mes, 30. Y me empiezan a llegar comentarios de amigos comunes, que si me estoy aprovechando de su situación, que soy un jeta, que le estoy explotando, que ni está de alta ni nada... Cuarto mes: 30 artículos, le meto el plagiarism y sale en rojo por todas partes, me está haciendo copiapega guarro. Le digo que no haga más y me monta un pollo.

En fin... Amigos y familia cuanto mas lejos de los negocios, mejor.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Estás montando un negocio para hacer un favor a tu hermana? pronóstico = os vais a sacar los ojos.
> 
> Antes o después tu hermana va a considerar que trabaja demasiado para lo que le pagas y/o tú vas a pensar que se toca la seta. Tú vas a pensar que ella se aprovecha de ti, ella pensará que tú te aprovechas.
> 
> ...



Es que si no vas a dejar que se toque un poco los huevos, ¿de qué le vale ser enchufado?


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es que si no vas a dejar que se toque un poco los huevos, ¿de qué le vale ser enchufado?



yo lo dejo dicho. El día que su hermana le diga que es un aprovechado y él le responda que es ella la que le está chupando la sangre, que nadie se lleve las manos a la cabeza.

Todo el mundo cree que hace más que los demás. Jamás he conocido a nadie que diga "pues yo soy de los menos productivos de mi empresa".

Igual que en una herencia jamás dice nadie "pues me llevé más de lo que me correspondía".


----------



## raistlin (22 Oct 2022)

Perdón por si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero leí el hilo un poco en diagonal...

Si estábais trabajando en B y ahora está todo formal... recuerda que ahora estás bajo la ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales, tienes que acatarla a rajatabla y es una cosa que se mira mucho en tu sector, cursillos, formación, evaluación de riesgos y todo eso.

Hay empresas que te ayudan en estas cosas.


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

raistlin dijo:


> Perdón por si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero leí el hilo un poco en diagonal...
> 
> Si estábais trabajando en B y ahora está todo formal... recuerda que ahora estás bajo la ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales, tienes que acatarla a rajatabla y es una cosa que se mira mucho en tu sector, cursillos, formación, evaluación de riesgos y todo eso.
> 
> *Hay empresas que te ayudan en estas cosas.*



Ya, como la tuya, no??


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Ojalá te equivoques. Quiero que mí hermana tenga un horario de 09-15 de Lunes a sábado, las 6 horas del sábado cuentan como 10, así que le daría de alta a jornada completa con su salario correspondiente. Es muy trabajadora y honrada. Por mí parte al ser mí negocio empezaré temprano a eso de las 06-07 al mercado, después preparé el comercio y me marcharé cuando venga ella a visitar almacenes, hacer compras y gestiones del negocio, a las 15 vuelvo al comercio, se va ella y me quedo hasta el cierre a eso de las 20.30. Ella sabe de sobra que no lo hago por negocio, sino por darle una calidad de vida y que mí sobrina, la única que tengo, apenas tiene un mes de vida, disfrute de su madre todas las tardes y el sabado por la tarde y domingo completo. En cuanto en lo que a mí se refiere al estar a mí aire, sin presiones de nadie, no me importa en absoluto trabajar todo el día, es más, al tener la mente ocupada me evitará tener determinados pensamientos tóxicos, como fusilar políticos jeje.
> 
> Sí el negocio aporta beneficios no le quepa dura que mí hermana será más que bien recompensada, me conoce y sabe como actuo. Para mí a día de hoy el dinero no está ni en un primer ni segundo plano de importancia vital.
> 
> ...



Me pareces muy feliz de la vida. Tu hermana de 9 a 15. Tú de 6 a 20:30.

Qué va a pasar cuando tu hermana suelte el boli a las 15:00, haya una riada de curro y tú te quedes hasta las mil??? y si pasa día tras día durante meses? y si la empresa de beneficios?? le va a salpicar algo? y si da pérdidas???

No lo sé, pero en el mundo laboral favores los justos. Todo hablado, pesado, medido y firmado.

Todo el mundo cree enseguida que su deuda está saldada y todo dios cree siempre que es el que más hace.


----------



## raistlin (22 Oct 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Ya, como la tuya, no??



Una búsqueda somera de mi mensajes en este foro te daría la información básica de que me dedico a informática pero oche, si eres feliz acusando desde la ignorancia tú mismo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (22 Oct 2022)

raistlin dijo:


> Una búsqueda somera de mi mensajes en este foro te daría la información básica de que me dedico a informática pero oche, si eres feliz acusando desde la ignorancia tú mismo.



no, si le parece vengo al foro a acusar con criterio, no te digo....


----------



## AdrianL (22 Oct 2022)

Sinmiedoanada dijo:


> Suerte.
> 
> Yo dejé el remo por principios. Me pica el gusanillo de crear un pequeño negocio, el mayor empuje para crearlo es darle a mí hermana un horario laboral que le permita conciliar la crianza de mí sobrina.
> 
> ...



Espero le vaya bien el negocio, y su hermana pueda tener un puesto estable hasta que se jubile, la verdad veo bien echar un cable a alguien, uno descansa mejor, pero ya sabes que si ella no da el cayo el negocio se resentirá por buena que sea su idea, motívela. es fundamental ya que se mete de nuevo en algo...
Lo de pagar impuestos pues ya ves... si es que joder si al menos las cosas fueran bien lo aceptaría, pero es dificil ponerse a pensar en los factores de multiplicación de los impuestos y se te quitan un poco las ganas si pero es la manra aunque cueste.

Está bien que limie su negocio, podrá aventajarse en subir precios en caso de demanda y en caso de escasez de clientes las perdidas son menores.


----------



## AdrianL (22 Oct 2022)

raistlin dijo:


> Perdón por si alguien lo ha dicho ya pero leí el hilo un poco en diagonal...
> 
> Si estábais trabajando en B y ahora está todo formal... recuerda que ahora estás bajo la ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales, tienes que acatarla a rajatabla y es una cosa que se mira mucho en tu sector, cursillos, formación, evaluación de riesgos y todo eso.
> 
> Hay empresas que te ayudan en estas cosas.



Tengo contratada una empresa externa de prevencion y hacemos bastante incapié en la seguridad.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (22 Oct 2022)

Black Money Matter...


Y mucha suerte


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Yo aún estoy empezando como para darte consejos, mi caso por ejemplo pues lo he hecho a través de un gestor.
> Como iba a tener empleados tenía que reunir ciertas cosas como seguro de linea de vida del trabajador, de responsabilidad civil, contratar una empresa de prevención de riesgos...
> Te aconsejo que no contrates con la primera que llames sino que compares precios.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de actividad vas a realizar?



Supervisión de montajes.


----------



## AdrianL (23 Oct 2022)

Mañana lunes comienzo una obra, un piso bastante viejo de unos 80m2.
El que era el dueño palmó y se llevó en el piso 1 semana hasta que le encontraron.
El piso está hecho mierda, la reforma es integral, quitar 2 tabiques, mover 2 puertas de sitio, reformar baño y cocina, fontanería nueva y electricidad, tv aire... premarcos de ventanas y puertas, techo de escayola, paredes de perlita y solado.
Está justito cogido de precio pero el reto es terminarla en menos de 1 mes.
Ayer le echamos un vistazo con el fontanero electricista de la cuadrilla y ya hemos replanteado el proceso y dejado alli las herramientas y capachas para empezar a demoler.

La dueña me ha luchado mucho lo del iva.
Si se hace en plazos a parte de sueldo hay 4-6k en beneficios.

Las tuberías las montaremos con multicapas, ya paso del cobre.
La electricidad regun reglamento pero le quieroponer la nevera directa a un termico, para cuando dejen la casa puedan apagar todo exepto ese.
El alicatado tengo uno que en 1 dia me hace el baño y otro dia para la cocina.
La perlita viene un perlitero especializado que corre como el demonio con buenas calidades, bien lisito.


----------



## AdrianL (23 Oct 2022)

Mi idea es echar de 8 a 8 este mes pero hacerme con dinero, para levantar la galera.


----------



## Mentekator (23 Oct 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Eso del buzoneo me recuerda al año 2000, no te quedes estancado en otro siglo. Haz una página web con wordpress que sea sencilla, arriba en el header que se vea siempre tu móvil de contacto y que te puedan mandar whatsapp también.
> 
> Lo más importante es que muestres el antes y el después de tus trabajos, ya que eso es lo que entra por los ojos, y que des orientaciones de presupuestos online que no cambien mucho al presupuesto final cuando veas en persona lo que necesitan.
> Cuando ya tengas la web, tienes que meterte en google adwords y pagar algo de publicidad, hoy en día la gente pone en google "empresa reformas palencia", y si pagas, saldrás el primero. Olvídate del SEO, solo centraté en SEM.
> ...



Gelipolleces en el sector de las reformas lo que funciona es el boca a boca, si haces una web te vendrán cuatro gatos despistaos. O aún peor empresas. Otro consejo busca curro con la iglesia.


----------



## AdrianL (23 Oct 2022)

Haríais stock de materiales?

Hasta qué punto usaríais los beneficios para reinvertir en la empresa?


----------



## Lombroso (24 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Haríais stock de materiales?
> 
> Hasta qué punto usaríais los beneficios para reinvertir en la empresa?



El modelo japonés dedica 1/3 del beneficio anual a la reinversión, otro 1/3 a reserva de fondos para la empresa y el restante 1/3 a reparto de dividendos. Todo depende del nivel de profesionalización que tenga la empresa. En casos como el tuyo, donde acabas de empezar, opino que requieres de una reinversión fuerte: ponerte al día en maquinaria que a la larga pueda acortar tus tiempos de trabajo o minimizar mano de obra. En cambio, en una empresa consolidada, esa reinversión probablemente haya de ser mínima.

En mi caso, en estos últimos tres años la reinversión fue muy potente por la necesidad de cambiar el modelo de negocio. En 2020 invertí casi el 50%, en 2021 diría que el 75%, y en 2022 el 25%. Fue un proceso escalonado y donde también has de tener en cuenta hasta donde quieres llegar. Para el año que viene "me planto", no creo que supere el 25%.


----------



## AdrianL (24 Oct 2022)

De momento estamos invirtiendo a medida que es necesario, y bastante necesario.
Queremos conseguir profesionalidad pero sin sobrecostes.
He pensado dedicar el 50% para la hinversion en la empresa (capitalizarla con dinero) y otra parte para ahorro personal.


----------



## AdrianL (24 Oct 2022)

Hoy hemos estado dos en la obra y hemos dejado casi todo demolido, los escombros en los capazos y parte de las regolas abiertas.
Mañana seremos los 4 y a ver, me he propuesto terminar rapido la obra.


----------



## XXavier (24 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



Que no te dejes desanimar por comentarios negativos. Seguro que te irá bien. ¡Ánimo...!


----------



## Oteador (25 Oct 2022)

Suerte

Algún consejo? No sé, pero en urbanizaciones de chaletes siempre hay albañiles y obras. Hazte notar por ahí. Doy fé, mi mugera siempre está pensando en la siguiente obra


----------



## AdrianL (25 Oct 2022)

Hoy he tenido problemas con la vecina de abajo del piso de la reforma.
Se le ha avisado de que mañana se cortaba el agua para mover el contador de sitio ya que la normativa lo exige y ha saltado diciendo que su marido y el hijo llegan muy cansados de currar y que a las 4 o paro o denuncia.

Hoy he parado a las 4 y algo y entre que recogia y tal las 5, he hablado con la de prevencion. viene mañana a hacerme una revision de posibles carencias de la obra y a orientarme si viene una inspección y tal.

La dueña de la casa no quería meter toda la obra en la licencia y por ahí me pueden pescar.


¿Qué haríais? 
Será un farol lo de la vecina?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hecomenzado con herramientas, furgoneta, 300 pavos y varios anticipos de obra con fechas señaladas.
> lo demás es tierra purificada, nada a mi nombre. no hay por donde cogerme exepto lo que vaya creando a partir de ahora.
> 
> Cuento con capital humano de calidad
> ...



Yo estuve trabajando con hondureños en reformas, eran unos máquinas, el tipo era joven pero con experiencia en España, tenía 5 obras a la vez, su equipo lo había formado él porque le vinieron sin saber, eran casi todos hondureños y dice que fue lo que más invirtió.

Me contó que solo el 10 % o algo así del total de las reformas eran terminadas, el resto se abandonaban.

Le sobraba el trabajo y solo le contactaban boca oreja, nada de publicidad.

Iban todos uniformados y no dejaba llevar bermudas...
Todos los viernes organizaba una cena en un bar hondureño donde comían comida de su tierra. 

Ineludiblemente te hacía currar 10 o 12 horas pagando extras a 5€, una mierda. Un puto no parar. 

Tenía como objetivo comprar pisos y vivir de los alquileres, un innovador.


----------



## AdrianL (25 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo estuve trabajando con hondureños en reformas, eran unos máquinas, el tipo era joven pero con experiencia en España, tenía 5 obras a la vez, su equipo lo había formado él porque le vinieron sin saber, eran casi todos hondureños y dice que fue lo que más invirtió.
> 
> Me contó que solo el 10 % o algo así del total de las reformas eran terminadas, el resto se abandonaban.
> 
> ...



Compras un piso viejo y barato, lo reformas tipo medio económico, lo pones en alquiler alto pero opción a compra y vualá.
Es algo que me gustaría a mi tambien algún día, aunque vivo de alquiler


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Oct 2022)

Cómo se nota que todos son clientes.

Roba, pide por adelantado y gastatelo, quédate con todas las obras que puedas , ni se te ocurra ser legal, los clientes son perros que solo buscan carroña inocencia para el "ya que", sie.prw siempre cobra por adelantado y conforme avance la obra inventa lo que sea para ganar más haciendo lo mismo, no pagues proveedores.

El dinero es deuda y cuando debas 20.000€ a un proveedor te va a tratar como a un rey y el tiempo es oro, cuando te retrases 1 mes en una obra el cliente te va a dar la virginidad de su hija.


----------



## Lombroso (26 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hoy he tenido problemas con la vecina de abajo del piso de la reforma.
> Se le ha avisado de que mañana se cortaba el agua para mover el contador de sitio ya que la normativa lo exige y ha saltado diciendo que su marido y el hijo llegan muy cansados de currar y que a las 4 o paro o denuncia.
> 
> Hoy he parado a las 4 y algo y entre que recogia y tal las 5, he hablado con la de prevencion. viene mañana a hacerme una revision de posibles carencias de la obra y a orientarme si viene una inspección y tal.
> ...



¿Cuánto va a durar esa obra? ¿Es visible desde el exterior? Lo digo porque si solo vas a estar algunos días, las supuestas inspecciones no llegarían a tiempo de comprobar el cumplimiento de la normativa. Si te refieres a inspección de trabajo, una denuncia tarda meses en tramitarse, a no ser que se trate de algo flagrante como un taller de chinos ilegales explotados bajo tierra. Si tienes a todos los trabajadores dados de alta, no me preocuparía demasiado de los riesgos laborales. Hoy en día es algo que aun sigue en proceso de implantación. Inspección de trabajo suele requerir antes que sancionar, y si tienes plan de riesgos a lo mucho te diría que modifiques tal o cual cosa.

Si te refieres a inspección de la obra en sí, salvo mejor opinión, debería llevarla a cabo los técnicos del Ayuntamiento. Aquí ya te metes en el tamaño del municipio: no es lo mismo el arquitecto de un pueblo de 500 habitantes que de una ciudad. Te preguntaba lo del exterior porque a lo mucho pueden mandar a la policía local a echar unas fotos para comprobar que la reforma se corresponde con la licencia que se ha pedido. Si estás en el interior de una casa, no debe haber fotos. Sea como fuere, sería más responsable la dueña que tú, pues ella es la que presenta la documentación para hacer frente al pago de la licencia de obra, aunque esto último no te exime de que te puedan echar mano a ti también.


----------



## Oteador (26 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hoy he tenido problemas con la vecina de abajo del piso de la reforma.
> Se le ha avisado de que mañana se cortaba el agua para mover el contador de sitio ya que la normativa lo exige y ha saltado diciendo que su marido y el hijo llegan muy cansados de currar y que a las 4 o paro o denuncia.
> 
> Hoy he parado a las 4 y algo y entre que recogia y tal las 5, he hablado con la de prevencion. viene mañana a hacerme una revision de posibles carencias de la obra y a orientarme si viene una inspección y tal.
> ...



Yo creo que en edificios/pisos/colmenas lo de las licencias de obra se lleva bastante a rajatabla. Hay vecinos con mucho tiempo y muy tocapelotas. En los chalet suelen pasar bastante de pagar licencias si es una obra del jardin interior, etc... eso me dijo la funcivaga de mi ayuntamiento cuando yo fui a pagar la mia (soy bastante miedoso, seguro que me pillan y total por 80 eurillos....), y creo que los municipales pasan bastante de husmear.


----------



## AdrianL (26 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> ¿Cuánto va a durar esa obra? ¿Es visible desde el exterior? Lo digo porque si solo vas a estar algunos días, las supuestas inspecciones no llegarían a tiempo de comprobar el cumplimiento de la normativa. Si te refieres a inspección de trabajo, una denuncia tarda meses en tramitarse, a no ser que se trate de algo flagrante como un taller de chinos ilegales explotados bajo tierra. Si tienes a todos los trabajadores dados de alta, no me preocuparía demasiado de los riesgos laborales. Hoy en día es algo que aun sigue en proceso de implantación. Inspección de trabajo suele requerir antes que sancionar, y si tienes plan de riesgos a lo mucho te diría que modifiques tal o cual cosa.
> 
> Si te refieres a inspección de la obra en sí, salvo mejor opinión, debería llevarla a cabo los técnicos del Ayuntamiento. Aquí ya te metes en el tamaño del municipio: no es lo mismo el arquitecto de un pueblo de 500 habitantes que de una ciudad. Te preguntaba lo del exterior porque a lo mucho pueden mandar a la policía local a echar unas fotos para comprobar que la reforma se corresponde con la licencia que se ha pedido. Si estás en el interior de una casa, no debe haber fotos. Sea como fuere, sería más responsable la dueña que tú, pues ella es la que presenta la documentación para hacer frente al pago de la licencia de obra, aunque esto último no te exime de que te puedan echar mano a ti también.



La obra no es en sí visible desde el exterior, hasta que cambiemos las ventanas.
Las ventanas vamos a agrandar el hueco y colocarle un cargadero para que entre el tambucho de las persianas, asín que es tocar estructura (es un edificio con estructura de muros no de pilares).
Hoy he hablado con la dueña y ha ido a solicitar ampliación de licencia. 
El ruido se escucha desde toda la calle pero es lo que hay...
He parado a las 4 y algo y me he ido a hacer otras cosas, cuando tenga el permiso extendido me extenderé yo también en horario.

La obra no tiene plazo pero me he propuesto terminarla en menos de 1 mes.


----------



## AdrianL (26 Oct 2022)

El lunes comenzamos un cuarto de baño, se divide la cuadrilla en dos.
Entrar y salir, 4 dias calculo.
Yo pondré uno de refuerzo para ayudarme a subir los materiales que llegan el lunes.

El de la tienda de fontanería ha hablado con mi hermano y nos va a pasar las cosas que le salgan de mano de obra en fontanería y albañilería (puede haber mucho trabajo y bien cogido).

Me da la sensación de que va viento en popa, no estoy acostumbrado.

En unos días hago pago de nóminas, es la primera vez que le pago a alguien una nómina, antes pagaba en mano los viernes.

He acordado con la clienta 2500 cada viernes y resto al finalizar.

Lo del cuarto de baño tenía la transferencia con 500€ de señal desde hacía 20 días y son los materiales los que le han tardado.
Cuando metan herramientas y se parta y desescombre el baño se le cobra otra parte y el resto a final de semana cuando se termine.

Nos han llamado hoy para una piscina y para levantar un muro en una azotea.


----------



## AdrianL (27 Oct 2022)

Existe una opción, no sobre la mesa pero si en el aire. un socio hinversor capitaliza una S.A para comprar inmuebles y yo reformarlos y venderlos.
Ésto me daría carga de trabajo constante y tendría mayor beneficio.
Es una suposición, pero antes de tantearlo me gustaría leeros

Qué opinais?


----------



## CNI (27 Oct 2022)

A la hora de hacer publicidad procura dejar claro que haces pequeñas y medianas reformas. He visto mas de un "manolo" publicitándose con reformas de grandes edificios, chaletes estilo la finca y cosas así. Eso echa para atrás a mas de uno simplemente para pedir un presupuesto.

Todo, todo lo que puedas en B pero ojo que hay much@ hij@ de puta amargad@ que luego quiere la reforma gratis.


----------



## LuismarpIe (27 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Existe una opción, no sobre la mesa pero si en el aire. un socio hinversor capitaliza una S.A para comprar inmuebles y yo reformarlos y venderlos.
> Ésto me daría carga de trabajo constante y tendría mayor beneficio.
> Es una suposición, pero antes de tantearlo me gustaría leeros
> 
> Qué opinais?



eso en los años locos de la burbuja (2000-2007) lo hacían cantidad de empresas de reformas. Comprar un piso por 10, lavarle la cara y revenderlo por 12. Pero el negocio pitaba más porque el ladrillo subía un 15% anual que por la reforma.

Tal como está el patio inmobiliario es delicado


----------



## Barspin (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hoy hemos ido a un cambio de bañera a plato de ducha, hemos metido mano a las 12 por que no se podía ir antes, hemos tardado más de lo previsto en sacar la bañera, el que la puso en su día la puso a conciencia, metida "embutida" 5 cm por cada lado, cogida en el ladrillo de la pared, hemos tardado 2 horas en sacarla y nos ha retrasado la faena. Ya tenemos todo preparado para mañana colocar la placa de ducha y retacear el alicatado.
> 
> En un rato voy a la ciudad de al lado a presupuestar otra cosa.



No subes la grifería?


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> No subes la grifería?



Si el cliente no quiere yo no toco la grifería.
De todos modos moverle las tomas tiene un rato solo.

El lunes empiezo un cuarto de baño que la fontanería se queda como está.


----------



## Lombroso (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Existe una opción, no sobre la mesa pero si en el aire. un socio hinversor capitaliza una S.A para comprar inmuebles y yo reformarlos y venderlos.
> Ésto me daría carga de trabajo constante y tendría mayor beneficio.
> Es una suposición, pero antes de tantearlo me gustaría leeros
> 
> Qué opinais?



Si explicas el papel de cada parte, mejor.


----------



## mistel (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Existe una opción, no sobre la mesa pero si en el aire. un socio hinversor capitaliza una S.A para comprar inmuebles y yo reformarlos y venderlos.
> Ésto me daría carga de trabajo constante y tendría mayor beneficio.
> Es una suposición, pero antes de tantearlo me gustaría leeros
> 
> Qué opinais?



Hay un tío preguntando lo mismo en forocoches: https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9288009
Si no se puede leer, me avisas y copio y pego todo

Por otro lado, sigue contando como te va la cosa, las cosas que haces etc, que se hace gustoso leerlo


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

mistel dijo:


> Hay un tío preguntando lo mismo en forocoches: https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9288009
> Si no se puede leer, me avisas y copio y pego todo
> 
> Por otro lado, sigue contando como te va la cosa, las cosas que haces etc, que se hace gustoso leerlo



Acabo de leerlo y ése hombre tiene el capital para hacerlo pero no sé... yo sí trabajo reformándola, y tengo una cuadrilla guerrillera... sé que el margen lo tengo al menos en la reforma, para él la reforma íntegra sería un gasto.
Lo más ventaoso para él sería alquileres opción a compra, pero para eso hay que tener cierto capital, ir comprandolas reformandolas y alquilandolas opcion a compra a medida que las terminas.
Al paso del tiempo tienes capital y parque inmobiliario.


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Si explicas el papel de cada parte, mejor.



Yo tengo actualmente una empresa, que es a mi de autónomo y mi cuadrilla, somos especialistas en reformas.
Por otro lado hay inversor con capital para adquisición de vivienda y quiere no sólo ganancias normales que seria comprar y venderlo, sino participar conmigo como socio en la SA (yo aportaría una parte pequeña del capital incicial)
Entonces juntamos el capital (imagina 90% el y 10% yo) y con dicho capital constituyes la S.A inmobiliaria.
La S.A se hace con unos estatutos que los dos estemos de acuerdos y la asignación de mi empresa (la de la cuadrilla de trabajo) a la hora de reformar dichos inmuebles.
Yo mismo me estaría aceptando el precio al que pagamos la reforma que yo mismo hago.
Yo ganaría dinero con mi trabajo de albañil, con los beneficios de mi empresa y los veneficios a la hora de vender los inmuebles.


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

@Lombroso a demás tendría la tranquilidad de reformar a mi gusto la casa y no como un cliente te está exigiendo, a veces te marean y regatean como si fuese un mercadillo.
Puedo diseñar la reforma para que me sea eficiente en tiempo y materiales.


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

Vengo de estar casi 1 hora esperando que me atiendan en un almacen de materiales, tenía que pagar y llevarme una mampara de ducha para un cliente.
El tiempo perdido y yo por mi hiperactividad me desespero haciendo cola quieto en un sitio.
¿Cómo hacéis los que perdeis tiempo tontamente con estas cosas? se lo trasladáis de alguna forma al cliente?


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Vengo de estar casi 1 hora esperando que me atiendan en un almacen de materiales, tenía que pagar y llevarme una mampara de ducha para un cliente.
> El tiempo perdido y yo por mi hiperactividad me desespero haciendo cola quieto en un sitio.
> ¿Cómo hacéis los que perdeis tiempo tontamente con estas cosas? se lo trasladáis de alguna forma al cliente?



Lo que se hace es usar la cabeza para hacer calculos [no solo para penar la pelambre] y pagar la entrega en obra, que siempre es más barato que perder tiempo en colas y comprando.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Lo que se hace es usar la cabeza para hacer calculos [no solo para penar la pelambre] y pagar la entrega en obra, que siempre es más barato que perder tiempo en colas y comprando.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Un porte de este sitio cuesta medio jornal de un empleado, claro que sí guapi


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

Normalmente cobro el porte de las cosas que recojo como son placas de ducha o muebles de baño, pero los azulejos por ejemplo sí me lo traen.

Mañana voy a comprar ciertas herramientas: martillo compresor pequeño, guarderas, borriquetas y alguna cosa más.
Tengo que comprar próximamente un movil (el mio ya ni se escucha tiene el altavoz jodido asi como el conector) y una impresora.

Estoy retardando los gastos a menos que sean imprescindibles.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Un porte de este sitio cuesta medio jornal de un empleado, claro que sí guapi



Cuanto dinero pudiste producir tu en el tiempo de gestión de la compra? La diferencia con el porte es lo que perdiste de ganar.
Medio jornal de un obrero de ña construcción a cuanto asciende considerando la prorrata de las pagas, vacaciones y la SS?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## AdrianL (28 Oct 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Cuanto dinero pudiste producir tu en el tiempo de gestión de la compra? La diferencia con el porte es lo que perdiste de ganar.
> Medio jornal de un obrero de ña construcción a cuanto asciende considerando la prorrata de las pagas, vacaciones y la SS?
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Un oficial de primera entre 115 y 140 € al día trabajado.
No me la podían traer hoy ni mañana así que fuí a por ella, el porte son 45 que me cobraban.

Los clientes están sin mampara de ducha y me tenía que dar prisas en montarla no podía esperas a después del martes a que llegase.


----------



## OBDC (28 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Un oficial de primera entre 115 y 140 € al día trabajado.
> No me la podían traer hoy ni mañana así que fuí a por ella, el porte son 45 que me cobraban.
> 
> Los clientes están sin mampara de ducha y me tenía que dar prisas en montarla no podía esperas a después del martes a que llegase.



Coste elevado por mala planificación. Desde cuando sabías que necesitabas la mampara?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2022)

Los pobres hacen separación de bienes, los ricos directamente se divorcian por si hay problemas con los negocios.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (28 Oct 2022)

Yo empiezo como autonoma societaria, a mis brazos!! Demonos el pesame!
...en teoria tengo un año (lo justo para arrancar y pirarme) de cuota reducida y no la chulisima...ni puta idea si me cobraran la reducida o me tocara cascar y luego reclamar. Ni en la gestoria lo saben. Me huelo que me tocara reclamar...
Que ganas de largarme. Pero no me queda otra que remar aqui de momento.


----------



## AdrianL (29 Oct 2022)

Tengo una duda
Qué curre si los primeros meses de mi actividad declaro mucho gasto y pocos ingresos?
A ver, tengo unas cuantas facturas de materiales que suman bastante con respecto a lo que llevo facturado, los materiales han subido pero no la mano de obra, yo me he apropiado de alguna factura que ha pagado en efectivo el cliente poniendola a mi nombre, ¿podría tener problemas?


----------



## AdrianL (31 Oct 2022)

Hoy nos hemos dividido la cuadrilla para empezar otro tajo, un cuarto de baño que hemos derribado y hay que alicatar.
He puesto a un peón para hoy que me ayudase con los escombros y el material.
Hoy ha venido la cuba de los escombros a las 2 obras, el mismo camión, asín he ahorrado en portes.
También ha venido material a las dos obras.
Diría que mañana más y mejor pero es fiesta.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2022)

A mi me cargaron hoy el primer recibo como autonoma societaria, estaba con el acojone de si me aplicarian la cuota reducida del primer año o me tocaria reclamar. Reducida al final, sin tener que reclamar...148€...que ya joden pero bueno.
Mi idea es aguantar un año y ser solvente de cara al banco, pedir credito y largarme fuera, lo de aqui es solo aguantar para que me lo den, no quedaba otra, con patrimonio solo no te lo dan. Veremos a ver...


----------



## InKilinaTor (31 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Tengo una duda
> Qué curre si los primeros meses de mi actividad declaro mucho gasto y pocos ingresos?
> A ver, tengo unas cuantas facturas de materiales que suman bastante con respecto a lo que llevo facturado, los materiales han subido pero no la mano de obra, yo me he apropiado de alguna factura que ha pagado en efectivo el cliente poniendola a mi nombre, ¿podría tener problemas?



Ninguno


----------



## AdrianL (31 Oct 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> A mi me cargaron hoy el primer recibo como autonoma societaria, estaba con el acojone de si me aplicarian la cuota reducida del primer año o me tocaria reclamar. Reducida al final, sin tener que reclamar...148€...que ya joden pero bueno.
> Mi idea es aguantar un año y ser solvente de cara al banco, pedir credito y largarme fuera, lo de aqui es solo aguantar para que me lo den, no quedaba otra, con patrimonio solo no te lo dan. Veremos a ver...



A mí también me ha hecho el cargo del autónomo, no llegaba a 60€ pero tambien se han cobrado el asesor 160€ con el iva + las transferencias de nóminas que he realizado. falta por que se carguen las cuotas sociales.
A ver qué tal, tengo mucho que aprender en cuanto a la gestión.

Por cierto a dónde te quieres pirar? vente al sur a vivir joder


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> A mí también me ha hecho el cargo del autónomo, no llegaba a 60€ pero tambien se han cobrado el asesor 160€ con el iva + las transferencias de nóminas que he realizado. falta por que se carguen las cuotas sociales.
> A ver qué tal, tengo mucho que aprender en cuanto a la gestión.
> 
> Por cierto a dónde te quieres pirar? vente al sur a vivir joder



A mi por ser empresa 150 mas iva en gestoria. Esque escuece. Que aun no has levantado la persiana y ya to dios sajandote.
Es muy largo de contar pero en resumen no aguanto mas aqui. Tengo una propiedad que puedo alquilar (cero ganas pero mire mil posibilidades de irme fuera y si no estas en el sitio no existes por mucho cv que mandes) mi idea es arrancar aqui con unos ingresos de mierda pero suficientes (+la propiedad y su alquiler) para que el banco me de credito y poderme ir.
Mi idea es USA y si no puedo, Portugal acogiendome al NHR. Tengo un año para decidir. No me apetece una mierda hacer nada aqui para mantener tanto parasito pero si lo veo asi no me levanto de la cama siquiera.


----------



## AdrianL (31 Oct 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> A mi por ser empresa 150 mas iva en gestoria. Esque escuece. Que aun no has levantado la persiana y ya to dios sajandote.
> Es muy largo de contar pero en resumen no aguanto mas aqui. Tengo una propiedad que puedo alquilar (cero ganas pero mire mil posibilidades de irme fuera y si no estas en el sitio no existes por mucho cv que mandes) mi idea es arrancar aqui con unos ingresos de mierda pero suficientes (+la propiedad y su alquiler) para que el banco me de credito y poderme ir.
> Mi idea es USA y si no puedo, Portugal acogiendome al NHR. Tengo un año para decidir. No me apetece una mierda hacer nada aqui para mantener tanto parasito pero si lo veo asi no me levanto de la cama siquiera.



El punto de vista es importante, si consigues cambiarlo, consigues cambiar tu vida.
Quizás tu plan pueda estar bien, pero quizás haya más opciones.
Qué sabes hacer? qué piensas que podrías hacer en eeuu que no puedas hacer aquí?

Quizás sea mejor agotar antes todas las posibilidades?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



En el foro hay un señor cuya mujer que se compró una frutería y ahora mismo está codeándose con la familia Rockefeller.

Puedes preguntarle a ella consejos.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> El punto de vista es importante, si consigues cambiarlo, consigues cambiar tu vida.
> Quizás tu plan pueda estar bien, pero quizás haya más opciones.
> Qué sabes hacer? qué piensas que podrías hacer en eeuu que no puedas hacer aquí?
> 
> Quizás sea mejor agotar antes todas las posibilidades?



Mi sector es realidad virtual para arquitectura pero tambien me encanta hacer muebles o trastear con resinas epoxy para hacer cualquier cosa. Hay mercado fuera pero aqui es gitaneo y regateo, y rezar para cobrar...agota.
Consegui trabajar con un yanki (llevo 6 años con el) que mil veces me tiene dicho que me vaya para alla, tanto en presentaciones de proyectos (3d) o como trabajo fisico, hay curro. Me gustan ambas
Si es muy dificil por el visado me largo a Portugal y curro online o hago cosas para exportar, en cualquiera de los dos casos compensa por impuestos


----------



## AdrianL (1 Nov 2022)

Se supone que hoy que es fiestatenía que parar el trabajo.
Realmente dónde vienen esas estipulaciones? he pasado por la calle principal de mi ciudad y estaban de obra cortando con la radial y tal en un local donde habia un banco y van a abrir una franquicia.
Ellos pueden y los demás no? yo no he trabajado hoy y siento que he desperdiciado una mañana en la que no he hecho demasiado.


----------



## AdrianL (1 Nov 2022)

Pongo aquí este vídeo que acabo de ver ya que creo es información valiosa en un foro como éste y a demás es interesante en este hilo ya que quiero montar más adelante una sociedad si la cosa va bien.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaMJNn96wbw&ab_channel=RuaixLegalTVAbogado


----------



## Dr Strangelove (1 Nov 2022)

Pásate al lado oscuro.....


----------



## AdrianL (4 Nov 2022)

Hoy he cobrado liquidaciones por trabajo realizados y anticipo.
Tengo los sueldos pagados y a parte de mi sueldo (con el que pago mis gastos de vida) he hecho éste mes unos 3000 de beneficio para a empresa.

¿Cómo los veis?
1300+3000 x 4 tios trabajando????


----------



## mistel (5 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hoy he cobrado liquidaciones por trabajo realizados y anticipo.
> Tengo los sueldos pagados y a parte de mi sueldo (con el que pago mis gastos de vida) he hecho éste mes unos 3000 de beneficio para a empresa.
> 
> ¿Cómo los veis?
> 1300+3000 x 4 tios trabajando????



Poco a poco, no te obsesiones con si es mucho o poco, tu sigue dándole duro y pensando como ampliar los beneficios.


----------



## Azote87 (9 Nov 2022)

Suerte


----------



## Julianillo (19 Nov 2022)

Mi consejo es que siempre estés disponible al teléfono, y si no puedes coger la llamada después la devuelves.

Para ser productivo con eso deberías de tener un pinganillo, manos libres y a la vez que hablas, tendrías que ser capaz de trabajar cosa que yo no puedo hacer porque mis hemisferios cerebrales no se coordinan bien.

Cuando te den un trabajo, se lo pides que te lo envíen por WhatsApp y así el WhatsApp se convierte en una agenda.

Comunícate periódicamente por Wasap con los clientes para decirles de que no te olvidas de lo suyo así los tendrás enganchados y se sentirán atendidos.

Envía a tus clientes fotos, vídeos de lo que vas haciendo para documentarlo todo, explicar los problemas que te encuentras todo eso, firmado en vídeo y enviado por WhatsApp y le demuestras la solución que aplicas.

Esos vídeos que pueden parecer una pérdida de tiempo, rularan por ahí con los amigos de tu cliente y de ahí te saldrá faena


----------



## Julianillo (19 Nov 2022)

Otro consejo que te doy es que trabajes directamente con el cliente final.
Aunque es muy tentador trabajar para alguien que te de mucha faena, como administradores de fincas o constructoras, nunca vas a crecer como empresa a la sombra de estos.

El boca-boca se crea con muchos clientes pequeños contentos que hablan entre ellos recomendándose profesionales.
El administrador de fincas no va contando por ahí que tiene un Paleta que es muy bueno. Y el de la pequeña constructora que os da faena, es el que se beneficia de vuestro buen hacer, que desde el punto de vista del cliente final vosotros estáis en un total anonimato.

Siempre cliente final. Con los años te pasará como a mí de que mis clientes se cuentan a miles y muchos repiten y muchos me han recomendado puedo perder centenares de clientes que sigo trabajando pero si te dedicas a trabajar para empresas grandes si pierdes dos o tres ya te has quedado sin trabajo,


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (19 Nov 2022)

Autonomo = De casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa, y pagar impuestos.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (19 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Hecomenzado con herramientas, furgoneta, 300 pavos y varios anticipos de obra con fechas señaladas.
> lo demás es tierra purificada, nada a mi nombre. no hay por donde cogerme exepto lo que vaya creando a partir de ahora.
> 
> Cuento con capital humano de calidad
> ...



"No hay por donde cogerme" jajaja que candidez jajaja ya te llegarán las olas no te preocupes


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (19 Nov 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Otro consejo que te doy es que trabajes directamente con el cliente final.
> Aunque es muy tentador trabajar para alguien que te de mucha faena, como administradores de fincas o constructoras, nunca vas a crecer como empresa a la sombra de estos.
> 
> El boca-boca se crea con muchos clientes pequeños contentos que hablan entre ellos recomendándose profesionales.
> ...



Pues fijate tu , yo creia que las empresas grandes eran buenas pagadoras y daban una estabilidad con trabajo constante .


----------



## AdrianL (19 Nov 2022)

Julianillo dijo:


> Otro consejo que te doy es que trabajes directamente con el cliente final.
> Aunque es muy tentador trabajar para alguien que te de mucha faena, como administradores de fincas o constructoras, nunca vas a crecer como empresa a la sombra de estos.
> 
> El boca-boca se crea con muchos clientes pequeños contentos que hablan entre ellos recomendándose profesionales.
> ...



Gracias por su consejo. Actualmente sólo trabajamos con el cliente, nada de intermediarios.
Ahora mismo tenemos 3 obras ejecutándose a la vez, las 3 cogidas por el boca a boca.


----------



## AdrianL (19 Nov 2022)

La verdad no me importa hacer trabajos para administradores de fincas y demás, aunque a lo que estoy acostumbrado es a tratar con el cliente.

A demás me mata y rebienta cuando me pagan con cheques que tengo que perder un buen rato en ir a cobrar y los administradores de fincar es como suelen pagar.


----------



## AdrianL (19 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo somos 7 en la empresa, he tenido una semana de disgustos con unos percances... una de las obras va con retraso y está al limite de perder dinero. (entre otras cosas... el del mármol tenía que poner una encimera de cuarto de baño y al colocarla ha perforado una tubería... el que montó el bidé también perforó un desague... y el tipo de alicatado era muy complicado y se ha demorado unos días la obra, se ha comido el margen de la empresa. es dificil hacerlo bien, si te pasas con el precio no te contratan y si lo das corto y tienes un percance pierdes dinero.


----------



## Julianillo (19 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Pues fijate tu , yo creia que las empresas grandes eran buenas pagadoras y daban una estabilidad con trabajo constante .



Sí claro, tú puedes trabajar para una empresa grande que tienes la tranquilidad de no tener que buscar clientes.

¿Pero tú crees que eso te hace crecer como empresa y te aporta una solidez a largo plazo?

Una empresa grande trabaja contigo, porque hoy le interesas, mañana pueden cambiar las tornas y ya no le interesas y ¿entonces que haces?

No puedes llamarte empresario trabajando para una, dos o 5 empresas grandes de manera exclusiva,

Cuando trabajas con el cliente final es mucho más divertido, tienes que saber promocionarte, tienes que saber tratar con la gente que muchas veces da asco, esto te hará mejorar tus habilidades sociales, también te hace estar pendiente de la competencia, cosa que si tienes trabajo asegurado, te pierdes buena parte del contexto de tu sector.

Cuando trabajas para ti tú decides el precio que le cobras al cliente y tienes mucho más margen que cuando hay alguien en medio.

Si eres muy bueno en tu trabajo todo el mérito se lo va a llevar el intermediario y el cliente hablara bien de él. Tú eres totalmente invisible.



El primer escenario de trabajar para otro es tener mentalidad de funcionario, la seguridad ante todo. Con el segundo escenario, puedes llamarte microempresario con mayúsculas y puedes estar orgulloso de ello.

Yo llevo 25 años de autónomo trabajando solo, Y realmente me ha ido bastante bien, los consejos de arriba no son gratuitos.


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Pues fijate tu , yo creia que las empresas grandes eran buenas pagadoras y daban una estabilidad con trabajo constante .



Las empresas grandes son buenas pagadoras, si. Pero eso de la estabilidad ya es otra cosa. Te pueden dar mucho trabajo y un día encuentran a otro que se lo da más barato o cambia el jefazo que toma la decisión y se lo da a un conocido y adiós.
Muchas empresas se han ido al guano por ir dejando los clientes pequeños y menos rentables por el pez gordo. Hasta que este les dejó tirados y se fueron al guano.


----------



## AdrianL (22 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría que no existiesen indemnizaciones por despidos

Soy mala persona?

Creo que el mercado sería más ágil si fuese un precio la hora con todo ya metido ahí.


----------



## Barspin (23 Nov 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Autonomo = De casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa, y pagar impuestos.



Asalariado= añada cuenco de arroz.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (23 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me gustaría que no existiesen indemnizaciones por despidos
> 
> Soy mala persona?
> 
> Creo que el mercado sería más ágil si fuese un precio la hora con todo ya metido ahí.



En algunos paises es asi ...









Los trabajadores viven mejor sin salario mínimo ni indemnización por despido


Los países sin salario mínimo ni costes por despido disfrutan del paro más bajo y los sueldos más altos de Europa.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Smoker (23 Nov 2022)

Provisión de fondos siempre. No te pilles los dedos, y lo que puedas en negro.


----------



## sada (23 Nov 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Ahora mismo somos 7 en la empresa, he tenido una semana de disgustos con unos percances... una de las obras va con retraso y está al limite de perder dinero. (entre otras cosas... el del mármol tenía que poner una encimera de cuarto de baño y al colocarla ha perforado una tubería... el que montó el bidé también perforó un desague... y el tipo de alicatado era muy complicado y se ha demorado unos días la obra, se ha comido el margen de la empresa. es dificil hacerlo bien, si te pasas con el precio no te contratan y si lo das corto y tienes un percance pierdes dinero.



eso será el pan nuestro de cada día


----------



## AdrianL (2 Dic 2022)

Hoy hacemos la comida de empresa, hemos trabajado hasta las 12 y el resto del dia de cachondeo.

Me adelanto a hacerla a primeros de mes que luego todo está lleno.

Igual compro unos quesos curados de pueblo para darlos en las navidades.


----------



## JoseGZ (4 Dic 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Revestimiento de superficies.
> El fuerte nuestro son las remodelaciones de cuartos de baño y cocina,
> Le metemos mano a la demolición, fontanería, electricidad, alicatados,solados, enlucidos, enfoscados, escayolas, pladul, pintura...
> 
> ...



un buen seguro para las goteras a los vecinos de abajo, y alguien que te lleve bien lo de prl


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (7 Dic 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> Me dedicaba hace tiempo a la construcción y he dado el salto a hacerme autónomo y contratar a mi cuadrilla.
> 
> Algún consejo?



El otro día en una reunión de conocidos uno que se dedicaba a lo mismo lo iba a dejar y a pasar a nómina en una empresa en una oportunidad laboral contratado bastante buena.

Coincidimos los dos que en 2023 iba a ver un palo a los autónomos de órdago con la nueva ley.

Desde principios de 2022 yo he pasado de autónomo a estar en nómina de dos empresas y eso que hasta hace no mucho creía que estar de autónomo teletrabajando era la auténtica salud (que lo es), pero estar con 5 o 7 cambiando a estar con 2 cobrando más, lo tuve claro.


----------



## Lombroso (7 Dic 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El otro día en una reunión de conocidos uno que se dedicaba a lo mismo lo iba a dejar y a pasar a nómina en una empresa en una oportunidad laboral contratado bastante buena.
> 
> Coincidimos los dos que en 2023 iba a ver un palo a los autónomos de órdago con la nueva ley.
> 
> Desde principios de 2022 yo he pasado de autónomo a estar en nómina de dos empresas y eso que hasta hace no mucho creía que estar de autónomo teletrabajando era la auténtica salud (que lo es), pero estar con 5 o 7 cambiando a estar con 2 cobrando más, lo tuve claro.



Yo soy autónomo societario, autónomo a secas o empresario, como se quiera llamar porque en líneas generales es lo mismo. Voy para los once años en el negocio y, como sabrás por tu experiencia, te quemas, hay momentos en los que te dan ganas de mandarlo a la mierda todo, planeando incluso cómo desmantelar la empresa, venderla, traspasarla, etc. y a los dos días vuelve la ilusión.

Como no soy demasiado viejo, pienso que en un futuro cambiaré a ser asalariado, pero hay una cosa que me preocupa y a la que tal vez tú te hayas enfrentado: como asalariado ganaría menos de la mitad de lo que gano ahora. ¿Cómo aceptas ese descenso en ingresos? ¿Cobras lo mismo que antes? Eso me asusta, el estar acostumbrado a ciertos ingresos, aunque probablemente viviría igual que ahora, no soy persona de vicios caros, solo comer y beber buen vino, quiero decir, que lo que me preocupa no es bajar mi nivel de vida, sino asumir que cobro la mitad que antes y siendo un mandado.


----------

